# .17 hmr vs. .22 magnum



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey guys, looking into buying a new gun to keep on the mule for varmits around the farm. The biggest thing I'd be targeting would be the occasional yote. I've always wanted one of those .17's, but was wondering from someone that has or has shot both, which one would you choose. Here are the two guns that I'm considering. I plan on putting one of the BSA Sweet 17 scopes on top of which ever I get. Help me out here!! Thanks!

a Marlin bolt action .17 with a 7 round magazine for $177.00

http://www.gunshopfinder.com/marlin/marlin917V.asp


and a Savage .22 Magnum, bolt action with a 5 round magazine for $199.00

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/allReviews.do?product_id=5057221


Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have little experience with either, so my opinion is probably worth what you&#8217;re paying.  Based on everything I&#8217;ve read, there is very little difference between the two. The HMR seems to have a bit of an edge as far as accuracy, but perhaps is a little more affected by wind. I don&#8217;t think you could go wrong with either one for what you&#8217;re wanting. With the severe overhyping of the HMR in the last few years, I&#8217;m guessing you may find a better selection of ammo available. While neither is a good coyote gun, I&#8217;d say it&#8217;s not worth stepping up in caliber for the just occasional shot, but shot placement will be key.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i would take the 17hmr, inherently accurate, ammo is just as available as 22mag

although with coyotes, you better be close


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I appreciate the info.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I have both a .22mag and a .17HMR. Both are Savage Model 93s. Both are awesome shooters. Although I do like both of them, I would have to go with the .17HMR if I had to choose one. Usually you can find the .17HMR ammo on sale for $10-$12 and the .22 mag usually runs a constant $13-$15. 

I would HIGHLY suggest the Savage Model 93FV (or FG). It has a heavy barrel (that is what the F stands for) and you can get it with either a synthetic (V) or a wood (G) stock. They are dead nutz accurate and the accutrigger is very nice to have. My .22mag does not have the accutrigger but my .17HMR does. I think you can gain a little bit extra accuracy with the accutriger. Fin Feather Fur outfitters in Ashland has them for $209. I would imagine Ohio Valley has them in Nelsonville for around the same price.

http://www.savagearms.com/93r17fv.htm
http://www.savagearms.com/93fv.htm


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have both in a CZ 452 American and like them both, truthfully I would prefer a little more gun if I was chasing yotes, of the two you mentioned I might go with the 22WMR as you can get a little heavier bullet with it.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the info again guys. I know that either is a little light for yotes. Mainly its for smaller stuff like groundhogs and other garden invaders. But it is still nice to have the accuracy to insure a well placed shot on something a little bigger, if need be.
I was up in Hocking Hills the other day and on the way back I tried to stop in at Ohio Valley, but they are closed on Mondays, now, until the first of Sept. I'll have to swing back up and take a look.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I remember this comparison when the 17 first came out. I have shot several hogs with a 22 mag and have killed em dead with a regular hollow point. I bought a box of remingtons with the polymer tip and i was smacking groundhogs watching them flail around and then get up and run to their holes. Seems the 17 packs a little more wallop than a 22 mag. I just shoot them with a .223 or a .220 and take out the guess work. Good luck with whichever one you choose. Just buy both and do a science experiment to see which one you like better.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Savage hands down.

Don't have a 17, but a friend in our group has one & LOVES IT. I've shot it & a GREAT round. Due to shooting situations the fartest he's shot a yote with it is I think 95 or 100 yds.. Thats because hes only has had that opportunity as a stand still shot. From his point of view I don't think he'd be placing any great value on shots over 150yds.. Can't be more specific, can only go by hear-say from him. So I don't know?

Nik


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have owned and shot both. The 17 is very accurate but lacks "knockdown power" or terminal energy. I have shot many Groundhogs with both and if coyotes were on the bill, i would take the 22 mag with 50 gr hollow points or heavier. The 20 and 25 grain bullets in the 17 just don't have the goods downrange. For Coyotes I would not take a shot with either past about 75-100 yards. Just my $.02

Huntinbull


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There is lots of good info on the 17HMR on Varmint Als website, VarmintAl.com I believe it is, if thats not it try to google it.


----------

